# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Tem Diplome Juridik

## jonivlore

Pershendetje
Kemi nje tem diplome Juridik dhe kemi per te zgjedhur temen e cila eshte e lire.
Cfare teme me sygjerioni dhe per cilen prej tyre mund te gjeje me shume informacione. 
P.sh:
 Kriminaliteti sipas karakteristikave te autorve.
Programet e riedukimit social te te denuarve.
Familja dhe kriminaliteti
Ose ndonje teme tjeter.
Faleminderit

----------


## INFINITY©

Thjesht jam kurioze te di: "A ke ti ndonje gje qe mbas kaq vitesh shkolle mund te jesh i interesuar?!"

Besoj se kur shkon ne shkolle per juridik, mbas ca kohesh e ke nje ide shume te mire se cfare lloj avokati do te behesh: kriminaliteti, divorci, corporate, etj. Ne baze te asaj, duhet qe te zgjedhesh edhe temen, keshtu te pakten do besh kerkime ne nje teme qe e ke me pasion dhe do te te sherbej me vone.

----------


## jonivlore

Hajde pergjigje hajde te mendoj se cfare juristi do te behem? Po kerkoja tem te lire pastaj per te tjerta ka kush mendon.
ok. Do ta kem parasyesh edhe kete qe po me thua.

----------


## jonivlore

> Hmmmmmmmmmm, edhe kur perpiqem qe te flas tamam me keta loser-a, kane surrat dhe behen ironik.
> 
> Nje wanna-be-lawyer qe nuk e ka idene se si dhe qe vjen ne nje forum e kerkon teme diplome, per mua eshte = 00000000. Po te ishe nga ata te zgjuarit dhe inteligjentet, do e dije se cfare teme diplome do beje qe ne vit te dyte a te trete dhe jo te vish ketu dhe te na besh te zgjuarin. 
> 
> Damnnnnn sa harxhoj kot hapesiren e ketij forumi me nje psikopat si pune e ketij. Edhe nuk di, por di te shes dhe pord....
> 
> Te lutem mos me thuaj qe te gjithe studentet e juridikut ne Shqiperi jane si puna jote, se atehere drejtesine ne Shqiperi e ka marre lumi. 
> 
> Ja ta them une temen qe te besh: "KUSH JANE AVOKATET E ARDHSHEM TE SHQIPERISE?"


Te flasesh tamam kur nuk di as gje per vete dhe se ke iden se cfare kerkohet?????? Nese nuk e kupton pyetjen perse do te pergjigjesh?? Po me ca si puna jote duhet te behesh ironik.
Si thua ti sikur te te them se une nuk jam fare ne Juridik por po kerkonim mendim per te zgjedhur nje tem e cila te jete e vecante qe te mos e ke dikush. E ke iden se sa student jane ne Juridik dhe sa teme do te jene???? Tema ne vitin e dyte e te trete edhe kete e dime. Po sikur te gjithe ate qe jan ne forum te ishin aqe te zgjura ri puna jote si dote  ishte ketu?? Po si tuden dhe per degen qe jam po te duash e provojem se sa ne gjendje jam po te duash dhe kur te duash dhe ku te dush.
Mjeshter te them se nuk ja vlen te meremi ne nje forum me te tilla gjera. Nje fjale e urte thote peshohe tjetrin me kandarin e vete jo me tendin.

----------


## G.D

*Zgjidh Familja dhe Kriminaliteti sepse e ke me te lehte per te shtjelluar. Te ishte per mua do te shtjelloja me deshire dhe ne detaje kriminalitetin sipas karakteristikave te autoreve. Kuptohet nuk do i trajtoja si persona juridike por si paciente.


PS:, Tani shume te drejte nuk ke te fyesh personat qe te kritikojne. Pas diplomimit ti mund te marresh nje pune dhe mendo sa persona do te vuajne nese je i paafte. Po sikur te jesh edhe me nje karakter te paqendrueshem sic dukesh ne debat???*

----------


## E=mc²

> Zgjidh Familja dhe Kriminaliteti sepse e ke me te lehte per te shtjelluar. Te ishte per mua do te shtjelloja me deshire dhe ne detaje kriminalitetin sipas karakteristikave te autoreve. Kuptohet nuk do i trajtoja si persona juridike por si paciente.


Teme interesante do te ishte, po mua me menjanon me teper per tek shkencat sociale (sociologji, psikologji) se sa per Drejtesin. Vertet nje teme e goditur, po sic thash qe nuk pershtatet 100% per studimet qe po vazhdon. 

Sa per temen qe kerkon, eshte nje teme shum e bukur dhe interesante "Femija i abuzuar" i shkruar nga Gentian Vyshka, ke mori informacioni dhe do ta kishe shum te thjesht per referenca, dhe nje teme qe sot e kesaj dite nuk e kam pare me asnje Universitet te pergatitet nga studentet. Do te ishte dicka shum e bukur, per nje student, qe eshte ne prag diplomimi, te kapte nje teme ku vret shum realisht, sepse po shikojme dita dites femije te keqtrajtuar, abuzuar ne forma me te ndryshme, dhe ligjet shqiptare nuk i ven ne funksion ato nene qe kane ne kushtetut.

P.s Sa per komentin qe ke bere me lart, lere gjaknxehtesin dhe prepotencen sepse nuk tregon asgje ketu, thjesht ul veten me arroganc ndaj nje femre. E cila te kerkoje te thoje dicka me specifike, pasi lexova dhe une ne fillim kisha te njejtin mendim, pasi me kete pune do te vleresohesh ti dhe askush tjeter, neser mund te jesh ne krahun tim, dhe mendo cfare mund te ktranoset nese nuk je i mireinformuar apo i pergatitur per detyren qe do te zoterosh.

P.s1 Te gjithe qe po te flasim ketu, jemi te diplomuar perpara teje, dhe dim dicka me teper, dhe mundohemi t'iu vem ne dijeni qe cdo gje ta beni vete, dhe pa ndihmen e askujt, sepse neser pasneser do te tregosh se sa te vlen ajo dyfleteshja qe merr nga bankat e shkolles per ta kthyer ne profesion.

Suksese ne temen e diplomes.

----------


## fisniku-student

Personi qe me se shumti mund te te nidhmoj ne kete rast eshte ta Pyesesh Veten se cilia lami te hyn ne zemer me se shumti,thjesht eshte qeshtje Prirje,Simpatie dhe Shije ndaj nje Drejtimi te caktuar . 
Mirpo mundohu qe te jesh me "Koprrac" dhe zgjedhe at lende qe ka me pak material dhe qe mund ta pervetesosh brenda nje periudhe sa me te shkurt. Apo zgjedhe at lende qe te pelqen me shume dhe ajo simpatia qe ke ndaj asaj lende mund te te ndihmoj qe ta zoterosh me leht qe kur ta mbrosh temen e diplomes ,thjesht shprehesh me lirshem dhe ke prirje me te madhe qe te shprehesh(sepse del diqka nga qejfi).

Por une personalisht te rekomandoj ,qe te kontaktosh dhe ta pyesesh ndonje te Diplomuar (Jurist) qe sapo ka diplomuar dhe mesiguri mund te te ndihmoj me leht ,dhe mundesisht nje te diplomuar te po atij universiteti qe ti studjon,sepse po ta pyesesh ndonje student te ndonje unversiteti tjeter ,ateher mund te te sjell telashe ndryshimi i sistemit te universiteteve ne lidhje me proceduren mbrojtjes se Temes se Diplomes.

Lol po te isha ne vend tendin ,do terhiqesha nga ana e qeshtjeve te Kriminalistikes apo si zgjedhja e dyte Ana e qeshtjeve Familjare(kjo e dyta mund te te gjindet ne jeten e Private me shume  :ngerdheshje: )

Suksese

----------


## jonivlore

Pershendtje
Ju falenderoj shume te gjithve per ndihem edhne, edhe per keshillat.
Nuk eshte se une po kerkoj nje tem gati, por ne te vertet po mundohesha ne inernet te gjeje nje tem te jete shume e vecant. 
Faleminderit te gjithve jeni shume te mire

----------


## chino

pershendetje jonivlore,

nuk e kuptova saktesisht se per cfare teme behet fjale, por kjo ka te beje me mosnjohurite e mia ne sistemin univerzitar shqiptar. i mblodha disa tema nga interneti nga faqja e univerzitetit te düsseldorfit, ndoshta ka dicka qe te intereson. titujt e temave nuk jane ne origjinal, por te adoptuar nga une.

- Retorika ne jursiprudence
- Jurisdikcionet kryesore boterore
- Kushtetuta Shqiptare ne krahasim me ato perendimore
- Te drejtat e njeriut dhe domethenia e tyre ne demokraci
- Te drejtat, obligimet, institucionet e Kombeve te Bashkuara
- Te drejtat, obligimet, institucionet e NATO-s
- E drejta e punes shqiptare
- E drejta martesore shqiptare
- E drejta e trashegimise shqiptare
- Procesi i Bolognas - impakti per studentet shqiptare
- Organet dhe funksionet e Shtetit (Shqiptar) dhe Europes
- Nderhyrja e NATO-s ne Kosove 1999 nga prizmi i te drejtes nderkombetare
- Procesi civil
- Procesi penal
- Pyetje aktuale te drejtes publike
- Demokracia dhe shteti i se drejtes
- Jurisdiksioni shqiptar: sistem i kodifikuar apo case law?
- Principi I proporcionalitetit
- Principi I ndarjes strikte se shtyllave pushteterore 
- Forma historike te shteteudheheqjes demokratike

----------


## jonivlore

Chino Pershendetje 
Te falenderoj shume per pergjigjen e dhene dhe ju kerkoj falje per vonesen.
Shume faleminderit qe te gjithve per pergjigjet e dhena mendoj se chino ka gjete vertet dicka te vleshme. Faleminderit

----------

